# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  هندسه و مقاطع مخروطی رو بخونم یا حذف کنم؟!

## DR._.ALI

سلام.بنظرتون هندسه و‌مقاطع مخروطی رو بخونم یا حذفش کنم اونایی که خوندن اگه بخونی میشه بزنی تستاشو یا نه اصلا بنظرتون سر جلسه کنکور وقت میشه تستای این دو تا مبحثو بزنیم؟!

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

عزیز حذفشون یعنی 6تا تست کنکور یعنی 20درصد واقعا میگم بهت از این 6تا 4تاشو میتونی بزنی اون دوتا هم که میمونه شاید مثلا طراح اذیت کنه بپیچونه مقاطع رو که حتما بخونی میزنی فرمول زیاد داره ولی با دوره و تست اوکی میشی

----------


## SARA_J

سلام مقاطع روحتمابخون میشه زدشون اما هندسه احتمالا یکیشویانهایتادوتاشوبتونی بزنی پس مقاطع رو حتمابخون اما هندسه بستگی به وقتت داره واینکه میخوای تاچنددرصدریاضی توکنکوربزنی

----------


## _StuBBorN_

هندسه خیلی جاها به درد میخوره.دینامیک الکتریسیته ساکن حتی خیلی جاها تو هندسه مختصاتی میشه یه شکل رسم کرد هندسه نوشت و لذت برد
 سینماتیک رو که نگو.بعضی وقتا تستارو با دونستن یه تالس ساده میشه تو نصف زمان معمولی جواب داد 
نورهندسی سایه نیم سایه خیلی راحت میشه کارت
تستای کنکورشم تالس تشابه ممکنه اذیت کنن.ولی تو که نمیدونی.بخون ساده بود بزن نبود نزن.حداقل اینه که خیلی جاها میشه ازش استفاده کرد
فیثاغورس و مساحت وقت گیر ممکنه بشه ولی میشه زد
هندسه استدلال و بازی با زوایا و اینا و چندتا قضیه ی ساده هم میشه یه تست دیگش که شما تستای 10 سال اخیر رو باز کن ببین سطحش چجوریه.مخصوصا 97 که مسخره بود تستش از این قسمت
فصل 4 که کابوس من بود و اصلا نخوندم.ولی میگن سادس :Yahoo (4): 
درباره ی مقاطع هم پیش زمینه میخوای از هندسه مختصاتی و مجانب و چندتا معادله و فرمول داره که ترسناک به نظر میرسه
شما معادله ی بیضی رو تو نوسان بارها میبینی و ساده هم هست.وارد این فصل که بشی میبینی فرمولا و معادله هاش مفهومی هستن و همچینم حفظی نیست

----------


## mlt

من میخوام معادله نا معادله و تابع رو حذف کنم نظرت چیه :Yahoo (4): 


> 9 ماه وقت داری مومن فعلا چیزیو حذف نکن
> حذف کردن برای بعد از عیده اگه واقعا نرسی

----------


## Misto

:Yahoo (110):  حاجی یکم زود نیست ؟ حداقل 4 5 ماه زوده برای حذف کردن مباحث ... 
9 ماه وقت داری با این 9 ماه میشه فیل هم هوا داد ..  :Yahoo (17):  تنبلی نکن

----------


## mlt

بعضی چیزا هست نخونده میدونی یاد نمیگیری مثل درس ریاضی برا من :Yahoo (68): 


> حاجی یکم زود نیست ؟ حداقل 4 5 ماه زوده برای حذف کردن مباحث ... 
> 9 ماه وقت داری با این 9 ماه میشه فیل هم هوا داد ..  تنبلی نکن

----------


## mlt

نه دارم شوخی میکنم ولی تا عید باید یکی دوتارو حذف کنم چون ریاضی تو کتم نمیره


> از اولم گفتم تو خاصی
> تابعو حذف کنی بهتره کلا ریاضیو حذف کنی خلاص
> گیرم نیار دیگه

----------


## Misto

> بعضی چیزا هست نخونده میدونی یاد نمیگیری مثل درس ریاضی برا من


یکی میگفت "اگه بگی یاد نمیگیرم پس یاد نمیگیری" البته بنظر خودم چرت میگه ... من خودمم ریاضیم خرابه  :Yahoo (114):  مشکل منابع دارم الان 5 6 تا کتاب ریاضی دارم نمیدونم با کدوم شروع کنم  :Yahoo (50): 
دی وی دی آموزشی دیدی برا ریاضی ؟ تلاشی هم کردی برای یادگیری یا گفتی "اوه شت من دیگه یاد نمیگیرم بیخیال"

----------


## mlt

منبع خیلی سبز سیرتا پیاز...دی وی دی حرف اخر...البته1تومن دادم دی وی دی نگاه نمیکنم چون میگن منتظری خوب نیست وقتم تلف میشه...البته اگه هم نگاه کنم شاید از7تا درس3تاشو ببینم


> یکی میگفت "اگه بگی یاد نمیگیرم پس یاد نمیگیری" البته بنظر خودم چرت میگه ... من خودمم ریاضیم خرابه  مشکل منابع دارم الان 5 6 تا کتاب ریاضی دارم نمیدونم با کدوم شروع کنم 
> دی وی دی آموزشی دیدی برا ریاضی ؟ تلاشی هم کردی برای یادگیری یا گفتی "اوه شت من دیگه یاد نمیگیرم بیخیال"

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> من میخوام معادله نا معادله و تابع رو حذف کنم نظرت چیه


لگاریتم ماتریس انتگرال حد مجانب دنباله هم حذف کن مشتری میشی

----------


## mlt

دنباله هم حذف میکنم سنگینه


> لگاریتم ماتریس انتگرال حد مجانب دنباله هم حذف کن مشتری میشی

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> دنباله هم حذف میکنم سنگینه


آره احتمال و آمارم سنگینه.اونارم حذف کن بره

----------


## seven

> سلام.بنظرتون هندسه و‌مقاطع مخروطی رو بخونم یا حذفش کنم اونایی که خوندن اگه بخونی میشه بزنی تستاشو یا نه اصلا بنظرتون سر جلسه کنکور وقت میشه تستای این دو تا مبحثو بزنیم؟!


سلام
حذف مقاطع مخروطی اصلن کار درستی نیس چون واقعن میشه تستاشو زد سه تا هم تو کنکور تست داره ک بالاخره یکیش دیگ قطعن میشه زد حتی اگ خوب کار کنید سه تاش...اما هندسه .بنظر من بخونیدش چون به درد فیزیک و ی سری مباحث دیگ ریاضی هم میخوره گاهی نکانتش ی میانبرای خوبی برا مسائل ریاضی فیزیک بهتون میده اماااا خیلی روش وقت نزارید من خودم خوندم خیلی هم وقت گذاشتم اما نرسیدم سر کنکور حتی نگا به تستاش بندازم شما بخونیدش در حدی ک یکسری مفاهیمش بلد باشید اما حذفش برا کنکور ک اصلن سراغ سوالاش نرید منطقیه حااالا مگر اینکه دیگ هدفتون صد زدن ریاضی باشه...موفق باشین

----------


## mlt

اونو که از قبل حذف کردم 


> آره احتمال و آمارم سنگینه.اونارم حذف کن بره

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> اونو که از قبل حذف کردم


عالی.عوضش بقیه درسارو 100 میزنی جبران میشه :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Ebrahim999

> عالی.عوضش بقیه درسارو 100 میزنی جبران میشه


افرییننننن :Yahoo (15):

----------


## mlt

مزه ریختن بزاریم کنار برا ریاضی چی خوبه سی دی


> عالی.عوضش بقیه درسارو 100 میزنی جبران میشه

----------


## Ebrahim999

اقا مقاطع مخروطی اصلا حفظیه 
سوالاشم تکراریه 
بودجه خوبی هم تو کنکور داره

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> مزه ریختن بزاریم کنار برا ریاضی چی خوبه سی دی


حالا چه اصراریه رو سی دی؟با فیلمای آلاء و درسنامه و تست خیلی سبز و کمی هم تستای IQ نزدیک 75 زدم امسال.هرچند از نظر علمی بالای 80 هم میتونستم ولی از نظر تایم مشکل ایجاد شد.یعنی میخوام بگم منبع آموزش لازم نیست سی دی های زپرتی موسسات درپیت باشه
پایت رو بساز بقیه ی ریاضی مفاهیمه
در ضمن تابع رو حذف کنی نابودی.همین دنباله هم خودش تابعه :Yahoo (21): حذف کن 97 روبذارن جلوت 3 4 تا تست مفت از دست میدی.شایدم سوال مربوط به تابع درجه 3 رو از دست بدی چون اصلا نمیفهمی چی میگه.سوال دومشم قدر مطلق و درجه 2 هست اگه رسم کنی زمان حلت نصف میشه
در کل چیزی حذف نکن.وقت زیاده.فوقش تستش تو کنکور سخته و نمیزنی دیگه.ساده هم بود که بشکن میزنی :Yahoo (100):

----------


## mlt

بابا شوخی میکردم :Yahoo (4): 


> حالا چه اصراریه رو سی دی؟با فیلمای آلاء و درسنامه و تست خیلی سبز و کمی هم تستای IQ نزدیک 75 زدم امسال.هرچند از نظر علمی بالای 80 هم میتونستم ولی از نظر تایم مشکل ایجاد شد.یعنی میخوام بگم منبع آموزش لازم نیست سی دی های زپرتی موسسات درپیت باشه
> پایت رو بساز بقیه ی ریاضی مفاهیمه
> در ضمن تابع رو حذف کنی نابودی.همین دنباله هم خودش تابعهحذف کن 97 روبذارن جلوت 3 4 تا تست مفت از دست میدی.شایدم سوال مربوط به تابع درجه 3 رو از دست بدی چون اصلا نمیفهمی چی میگه.سوال دومشم قدر مطلق و درجه 2 هست اگه رسم کنی زمان حلت نصف میشه
> در کل چیزی حذف نکن.وقت زیاده.فوقش تستش تو کنکور سخته و نمیزنی دیگه.ساده هم بود که بشکن میزنی

----------


## mlt

تو پایت خوبه من ریاضیم در حده راهنمایی هست...من ریاضی رو کلا میخونم ولی حد و مشتق رو میخوام حرف اخر ببینم بقیش خیلی سبز


> حالا چه اصراریه رو سی دی؟با فیلمای آلاء و درسنامه و تست خیلی سبز و کمی هم تستای IQ نزدیک 75 زدم امسال.هرچند از نظر علمی بالای 80 هم میتونستم ولی از نظر تایم مشکل ایجاد شد.یعنی میخوام بگم منبع آموزش لازم نیست سی دی های زپرتی موسسات درپیت باشه
> پایت رو بساز بقیه ی ریاضی مفاهیمه
> در ضمن تابع رو حذف کنی نابودی.همین دنباله هم خودش تابعهحذف کن 97 روبذارن جلوت 3 4 تا تست مفت از دست میدی.شایدم سوال مربوط به تابع درجه 3 رو از دست بدی چون اصلا نمیفهمی چی میگه.سوال دومشم قدر مطلق و درجه 2 هست اگه رسم کنی زمان حلت نصف میشه
> در کل چیزی حذف نکن.وقت زیاده.فوقش تستش تو کنکور سخته و نمیزنی دیگه.ساده هم بود که بشکن میزنی

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> تو پایت خوبه من ریاضیم در حده راهنمایی هست...من ریاضی رو کلا میخونم ولی حد و مشتق رو میخوام حرف اخر ببینم بقیش خیلی سبز


هرجور عشقته.ولی فیلمای رایگان بهتر هم هست

----------


## DR._.ALI

ممنون از راهنمایی دوستان.تصمیم گرفتم دوتا شو بخونم :Yahoo (4): کلا ماه ابان مقاطع و هندسه رو‌میخونم تا تموم شه شرش کم شه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*مقاطع که خیلی سخت نیست و میشه ب سوالاتش پاسخ داد*

----------


## HossEin_v

> سلام.بنظرتون هندسه و‌مقاطع مخروطی رو بخونم یا حذفش کنم اونایی که خوندن اگه بخونی میشه بزنی تستاشو یا نه اصلا بنظرتون سر جلسه کنکور وقت میشه تستای این دو تا مبحثو بزنیم؟!


کلا ماهیت تست های این دو مبحث خیلی شبیهه همدیگه هستن، بنظر من حتما حذفشون کن! چون ممکنه سرجلسه وقت کم بیاری، بجاش برو سوال های روتین رو جواب بده که تست زیادی هم ازشون میاد ( مثل مشتق و کاربردهاش - انتگرال - احتمال - آمار و مدل سازی - حد و پیوستگی و ... )
خوبی حذف کردن این مباحث اینه که هیچ ربطی به بقیه مباحث ریاضی ندارن، حتی سرسوزنی! کاملا مستقل و البته سخت و وقتگیر هستند
مراقب 15 دقیقه وقتی باش که قراره سرجلسه بخاطر این 6تا تست سخت و وقتگیر صرف کنی! میشه باهاش تست های پربازده ی دیگه رو زد! اصلا بنظرم بجای این هندسه و مقاطع بشین ژنتیک رو بخون که هم مهم تره و قابلیت ترکیب داره و هم کمتر وقت میگیره!

----------


## Mohsen2

مطمعن باش اگه از الان شروع کنی به حذف کردن مبحث تا خود کنکور اون کتابو کلا میزاری کنار

----------

